

8 Ways to Raise Startup Capital - newhaircutco
http://blog.newhaircut.com/raising-startup-capital/?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=article&utm_campaign=raisingcapital

======
CapitalistCartr
As per the guidelines (1), I suggest you crop the leading number, making the
title here on HN be, "Ways to Raise Startup Capital".

1\.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

